# Where can I find the cheapest coconut coir in the GTA?



## AquaNeko

I used TerraExo and SoilBlock before. From Petsmart and Can.T.

I would like to know where I can find that stuff cheaper. I have a worm vermicomposter bin that I managed to use load up with coco coir, egg shells, a little soil, and newspaper on top and the worms are nom noming like mad in there and I was looking for some cheap substrate so I can expand when the worms breed and I can reduce more organic waste then being thrown out.

So far my setup is working well unlike the previous owner who had all her worms trying to leave the bin likely due to pH or too wet.


----------



## carmenh

Our local Holland Park garden gallery has the bricks for 1or2.99...can't remember which but it's waaaaay cheaper than Exoterra...


----------



## bae

Most people use newspaper. I did, and it works fine. Just crumple up sheets individually and bury them.


----------



## Aquatic Designs

Best place to buy coconut is at the garden centers.


----------



## AquaNeko

Like how much money for how much product approx are we talking here? Can.T is $3.99 for 0.5 cu. ft. block.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Premium%2BCoir%2BPotting%2BSoil.jsp?locale=en


----------



## arc

The Rona on progress and Kennedy has something called coconut mulch (4kg) which is 8.99. It'll expand 20 square feet, 1 inch deep when you water it.
http://www.groworganic.com/item_PSO...pressed_Brick_2.html?welcome=T&theses=7237038

Anyone here using this for their aquarium?


----------



## vrb th hrb

in my experience gardening with coco coir you need to be very careful as alot of the time it's dried on/near a beach and has absorbed alot of sea salt. 

soak and rinse very well before using, ask around at the local garden centre for the best brand for your needs.


----------

